# YouTube-Phänomen PewDiePie verdient mit Let's Plays jährlich 4 Millionen US-Dollar



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube-Phänomen PewDiePie verdient mit Let's Plays jährlich 4 Millionen US-Dollar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube-Phänomen PewDiePie verdient mit Let's Plays jährlich 4 Millionen US-Dollar


----------



## kickwrath (18. Juni 2014)

Die ganzen Lets Player sind eine Plage. Alles das gleiche, nur dass einer 4 Mio. im Jahr verdient...


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

kickwrath schrieb:


> Die ganzen Lets Player sind eine Plage. Alles das gleiche, nur dass einer 4 Mio. im Jahr verdient...



ah, da ist einer Neidisch das wer mit etwas das ihm Spaß macht viel Geld einnimmt
und dabei noch nicht mal reich damit wird


----------



## kickwrath (18. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah, da ist einer Neidisch das wer mit etwas das ihm Spaß macht viel Geld einnimmt
> und dabei noch nicht mal reich damit wird



Nee, neidisch braucht man auf das nicht sein. Er kann gern machen was ihm Spaß macht.
Es ging eher drum, dass es viel zu viele von diesen ganzen Lets Playern gibt und alle die gleichen Videos machen, nur dass er damit auch noch Geld verdient.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2014)

Naja, alles gleich ist das ja nicht. Es kommt ja auch auf die Moderation ja. Der eine macht das besser, der andere weniger gut. Wenn das jemand richtig charmant kann, dabei noch Fachwissen hat und einen guten Humor, dann wird er auch mehr Abonnenten finden.


----------



## BiJay (18. Juni 2014)

Ich finds eher erschreckend, dass so ein Kanal der meistabonierte auf Youtube ist. Das zeigt nur, welche Leute Youtube am meisten nutzen. Niveau geht dort gegen Null. Da sieht man sogar im Früstücksfernsehen auf den Privatsendern hochwertigere und lehrreichere Sendungen. -.-


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

vorallem sollte einer auch reden können, die meisten Kiddys die da denken die könnten der nächste LP-Star werden, die stammeln halt eher was ins Mikro und spielen dennoch mies


----------



## BiJay (18. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem sollte einer auch reden können, die meisten Kiddys die da denken die könnten der nächste LP-Star werden, die stammeln halt eher was ins Mikro und spielen dennoch mies


Als wenn das bei Pewdiepie anders wäre...


----------



## kickwrath (18. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, alles gleich ist das ja nicht. Es kommt ja auch auf die Moderation ja. Der eine macht das besser, der andere weniger gut. Wenn das jemand richtig charmant kann, dabei noch Fachwissen hat und einen guten Humor, dann wird er auch mehr Abonnenten finden.



Richtig, nur wenn man zum hundertsten mal auf der Startseite wieder irgendeinen Kanal mit LP am Ende sieht, der jetzt Outlast oder Minecraft Let's Played, dann hab ich persönlich auch keine Lust da reinzuschauen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Als wenn das bei Pewdiepie anders wäre...



jaaaa ...
*kein Kommentar*


----------



## kickwrath (18. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem sollte einer auch reden können, die meisten Kiddys die da denken die könnten der nächste LP-Star werden, die stammeln halt eher was ins Mikro und spielen dennoch mies



Da verstehen wir uns wieder! Ich bin auch auf gutefrage.net unterwegs und mir hängts zum Hals raus, wenn jede 10 Frage mit "Ich hab einen Lets Play Kanal auf YouTube..." "Hilfeee wie bekomme ich mehr Abos auf Youtube" anfängt. Jeder meint, er kann von jetzt auf gleich Youtube Star werden, ist aber nicht bereit mal ein bisschen kreativ zu sein und nicht alles nachzumachen was andere schon gemacht haben.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

kickwrath schrieb:


> Da verstehen wir uns wieder! Ich bin auch auf gutefrage.net unterwegs und mir hängts zum Hals raus, wenn jede 10 Frage mit "Ich hab einen Lets Play Kanal auf YouTube..." "Hilfeee wie bekomme ich mehr Abos auf Youtube" anfängt. Jeder meint, er kann von jetzt auf gleich Youtube Star werden, ist aber nicht bereit mal ein bisschen kreativ zu sein und nicht alles nachzumachen was andere schon gemacht haben.



ja gut, da haben wir uns oben falsch verstanden
Aber ich würde dann doch eher von den Standpunkt von Shadow Man vertreten, die sind nur Oberflächig gleich, aber selbst nen Linearen Shooter kann man unterschiedlich machen, alleine durch den Kommentarstil
Und klar nerven die Trolle, vorallem wenn man unter den großen Leuten ständig Werbespam ließt und die sich denken die wären total individuell wenn die einen aktuell populären Titel covern und vorallem ohne den Gedanken das andere des aus dem gleichen Grund machen
Mal abgesehen davon das die Helden irgendwann auch sicher mal Post vom Finanzamt bekommen, weil die meinen die müssten das Zeug nicht versteuern.
Wenn man muss man ein LP oder Twitch Stream machen, weil einem das Spaß macht und nicht weil man irgendwie meint da auf dem Faulen Weg Geld verdienen zu können, aber das ist wie bei den Trotteln die meine bei DSDS zum Musikstar aufsteigen zu können.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2014)

Bei PewDiePie hab ich nie verstanden, warum die Leute gerade auf den so abfahren. Er macht viel Unsinn, brüllt und kreischt ständig herum ... kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Schade ist nur, dass die oft deutlich besseren Youtuber durch die wenigen wirklich großen LPer praktisch über die Suchfunktion nicht mehr zu finden sind, wenn man nicht gerade deren Usernamen schon kennt.


----------



## DerBloP (18. Juni 2014)

Also mir geht alles so ziemlich gegen den Strich was durch Werbung Finanziert wird. ich meine Ok, Seiten wie diese, die Informieren oder etwas anbieten, wie Downloads usw, finde ich ja völlig Legitim. Aber wenn ich so "auch" ans Fernsehen denke, wo viele meinen das die GEZ abzocker sind, wobei die Öffentlich Rechtlichen desöfteren richtig gute Sachen ausstrahlen (Wie letztens Rock am Ring usw), mal abgesehen von ARD und ZDF finde ich das beschäment. Ich mein, früher wo es mit dem Privat Fernsehen angefangen hat, da gabs wirklich noch gute Filme und Dokus, die auch nur mit einer Werbe unterbrechung ausgestrahlt wurden. Heute kommt wirklich nur noch Rotz und alles mit mindestens 3 Werbe Blocks. Und das schönste ist, das man zwar nicht wie bei der GEZ Monatlich für diesen Mist abdrücken darf, nein hier wird auf jedes verdammte Produkt aufgeschlagen, nur damit man solche Honks wie diesen fördert. Aber das merkt ja der Hartzer nicht zwangsläufig, nur Wundern sich alle das alles so Teuer geworden ist. Komisch irgendwie 
Ich liebe diese Marktwirschaft, ehrlich......nicht! 
PS: Ich möchte aber auch nicht die GEZ Propagieren, dennoch denke ich, das ich Lieber einmal im Monat 20 Euro zahle, bevor ich auf jedes Produkt nochmal 20 Cent zahle...


----------



## SmokeOnFire (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich guck ganz gerne Lets Plays von verschiedenen LPern, wobeis mir primär um die Spiele geht, die ich sehen will, und da muss ich mich unter den vorhandenen Angeboten entscheiden. Es gibt aber ein paar LPer da gucke ich oft mal in die Playlists und schau mir dann bei denen Sachen an, wenn mich das Spiel interessiert. Es gibt aber auch ne Menge LPer die ich nicht mag, von der Stimme her oder der Art und Weise. Das ist dann eben alles Geschmackssache.

Aber Plage find ich nicht passend. Gut ist vielleicht Haarspalterei. Aber man wird ja nicht wirklich zu gezwungen. Man muss sie schon selber aktiv suchen und aufrufen, und wer das ganze LP Gedöns nicht mag sollte keine großen Probleme haben, dem völlig auszuweichen. Ein gewisses Überangebot mags geben, aber das macht ja eigentlich nichts. Ist wie im Fernsehen. Man pickt sich seine Favoriten raus. Ab und zu gibts mal wen neues zu entdecken. Manche haben ne kleine Gefolgschaft, andere sind Starts. Das die erfolgreichen damit Geld verdienen finde ich ok, da geht ja auch dann enorm viel Arbeit und Equipment rein.

Über Werbefinanzierung kann man streiten, aber mit Abokosten wären die Leute wohl alle nie groß und bekannt geworden. Ich bin grundsätzlich eher ein Befürworter von Werbung, in gewissen Rahmen, wenn ich dafür Inhalte, die mich interessieren, quasi "umsonst" bekomme.  Der gewisse Rahmen ist dann Umfang, Häufigkeit und Wiederholung gleicher Werbung. Was z.B. gar nicht geht ist im Fernsehen bei Tennis Spielen wenn alle 10 Minuten die gleichen 3 Werbungen kommen.

So jedem das Seine, aber der Markt für ein Abo LP ist vermutlich noch nicht da. Oder ein Online LP Kanal, der reihum diverse LPs quasi wie Serien zeigt  Na warum auch ich guck lieber das LP meiner Wahl am Stück. Auch das schein ein Unterschied zu sein. Manche sind aktiv dabei, gucken jede Episode sofort, kommentieren mit. Ich gucke lieber fertige LPs am Stück durch, dafür kann ich dann nicht mitreden. Für den LPer ist das weniger spannend, aber ich will nicht über Wochen an einem LP hängen.

-Smoke


----------



## fertigo (18. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bei PewDiePie hab ich nie verstanden, warum die Leute gerade auf den so abfahren. Er macht viel Unsinn, brüllt und kreischt ständig herum ... kann ich nichts mit anfangen.



Kann ich 1:1 unterschreiben. Das Rumgekreische ist unerträglich, nicht mal lustig. Ich habs wirklich probiert aka "der muss ja was drauf haben bei soviel Millionen Abonnenten" - aber nein - jedesmal musste ich nach 1 Minute ausschalten. Es ist mir schleierhaft. Von miraus soll sich jeder im Privaten aufführen wie er will, aber dass solche - ich sag mal "affig, verblödende Verhaltensweisen" soviele Follower hat und dann noch mit 4 Mio/Jahr gefördert wird, lässt mich am Geist der Leute zweifeln (nicht, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen wäre, aber es schockiert immer wieder). Da braucht sich keiner mehr wundern wieso die Welt den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bevorzuge ab und zu EinQuantumPro 

Der Typ hat die deutsche Stimme von Bruce Willis... einzig und allein deswegen liebe ich es ihm zuzuhören


----------



## UthaSnake (18. Juni 2014)

Let's plays...
Nun ich mag sie stumm, 
Ich mach meine Musik und schau ob mir das Gameplay gefällt!

Ansonsten kann ich diesen LP-Wahn auch überhaupt gar nicht nachvollziehen, 
aber mit zunehmendem Alter sind "lustige" Sprüche von meißt pubertären auch nicht so toll 
Dieser Salarazara (oder so ^^) hat z.B. eine ungemein anstrengende Stimme. So was gekünseltes, null(!) authentisches. Der könnte glatt Synchronsprecher für das nächste "Ride to hell Retribution" werden 

Was "PewDiePie" angeht:
Neid 
Ich mag LPs nicht, aber nun mach ich auch eines


----------



## mysterio3 (18. Juni 2014)

Zieht euch mal den Stock aus dem Arsch das ist ja unmöglich hier in den Kommentaren


----------



## Holyangel (19. Juni 2014)

Ich schaue ab und an Lets Plays an, aber ausnahmelos von alten Klassikern, die ich nicht mehr habe und nicht durchgespielt habe, zuletzt z.b. Gynoug


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

nur so am Rande
wir hatten jetzt diese Diskussion über LPs und das nicht jeder die schaut oder viele doch
das brauchen wir echt nicht nochmal, vorallem weil die eh immer gleich sind, also wer jetzt meint irgendwie einen Kommentar abgeben zu wollen:
Der wurde schon von wem anderen gemacht, man kann es sich sparen


----------



## Holyangel (19. Juni 2014)

Entschuldige, bin nicht immer hier im Forum und habe auch nicht jedes Topic bzw jeden thread  (durch)gelesen, ich habe nur meine Mieunung zu den negativen Stimmen zu LPs gegeben. Nicht jeder kann 21920 einzigartige posts verfassen


----------



## GamesGlobe (19. Juni 2014)

Ich schau hin und wieder gern lets plays- auch von pewdiepie- da sie unterhalten, mir einblicke ins spiel liefern und so auch ne entscheidungshilfe sein können ob ich mir dass spiel jetzt kauf oder nicht.


----------



## Celerex (19. Juni 2014)

Ach, wie ich ich diese "Etepetete-Menschen" liebe... Humor ist einfach sehr vielschichtig und nur weil man etwas nicht lustig findet, muss es doch nicht gleich kindisch und niveaulos sein. Ich kann ebenso wenig mit PewDiePies's Gekreische oder Rumgehampel anfangen, akzeptiere ihn jedoch als Mensch und kann dafür umso mehr mit seinen unverkennbar witzigen Kommentaren anfangen. Ich schau ihn zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr regelmäßig, aber dennoch sehr gerne  und bin daher schon seit langer Zeit ein bekennender Abonnent. Was ihn meiner Meinung nach von vielen anderen Let's Playern unterscheidet ist eben die Art, wie er die Spiele spielt und kommentiert. PewDiePie ist eben kein wirklich guter Spieler, kompensiert das jedoch mit seiner unvergleichbaren Freude zu Videospielen sowie mit seiner eigenen Art von Humor. Er ist eben ein ausgeflippter Schwede, der sich in seinen Videos nicht verstellen möchte, nur um dem "niveauvollen" Zuschauerkreis zu gefallen. Mir gefallen seine Videos und das obwohl ich aus dem Teenageralter schon ein Weilchen entfernt bin und ich schäme mich auch kein bisschen dafür.


----------



## BiJay (19. Juni 2014)

Celerex schrieb:


> Er ist eben ein ausgeflippter Schwede, der sich in seinen Videos nicht verstellen möchte, nur um dem "niveauvollen" Zuschauerkreis zu gefallen.


Ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Er verstellt sich extra, um einem gewissen niveaulosen Zuschauerkreis zu gefallen. In Echt ist er eigentlich sehr normal.


----------



## Celerex (19. Juni 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Er verstellt sich extra, um einem gewissen niveaulosen Zuschauerkreis zu gefallen. In Echt ist er eigentlich sehr normal.



Tut mir Leid, ich wusste nicht dass du ihn persönlich kennst. Seine anderen Freunde und seine Freundin behaupten zumindest etwas anderes, aber die haben wohl keine Ahnung.


----------



## BiJay (19. Juni 2014)

Celerex schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich wusste nicht dass du ihn persönlich kennst. Seine anderen Freunde und seine Freundin behaupten zumindest etwas anderes, aber die haben wohl keine Ahnung.


Hmm, ich lass dich wohl lieber in deiner Traumwelt, wo du denkst, dass all seine Reaktionen nicht gespielt sind. Womöglich zerstöre ich noch deine Freude an seinen Videos.


----------



## Celerex (19. Juni 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Hmm, ich lass dich wohl lieber in deiner Traumwelt, wo du denkst, dass all seine Reaktionen nicht gespielt sind. Womöglich zerstöre ich noch deine Freude an seinen Videos.



Ach ja, der Traumweltjoker. Wenn man nichts sinnvolles entgegenzubringen hat, zieht der immer, nicht? Ach... und keine Sorge, deine bisherigen Kommentare in diesem Thread konnte ich leider ohnehin nicht ernst genug nehmen, als dass sie meine Freude an irgendwas zerstören könnten. Womöglich ist mir dein Niveau dann wohl doch zu hoch... BiJay.


----------



## fertigo (19. Juni 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Er verstellt sich extra, um einem gewissen niveaulosen Zuschauerkreis zu gefallen. In Echt ist er eigentlich sehr normal.



Den Eindruck hatte ich auch bei seinen Videos. Es war nicht authentisch.


----------



## BiJay (19. Juni 2014)

Sorry, ich musste mich in einen niveauvollen Kommentar retten, weil ich nicht auf Anhieb eine passende Aussage über PewdiePie von z.B. iNcontrol finden konnte. Videos haben leider keine interne Suchfunktion und um mich durch stundenlanges Material zu wälzen habe ich gerade keine Zeit. Dachte eigentlich es wäre offensichtlich, dass die Reaktionen von Pewdiepie gespielt sind... und dass er im RL normal sein soll, ist doch ein Kompliment, was man von mir nicht erwarten würde, also durchaus Wahrheitsgehalt haben könnte.


----------



## Celerex (19. Juni 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Sorry, ich musste mich in einen niveauvollen Kommentar retten, weil ich nicht auf Anhieb eine passende Aussage über PewdiePie von z.B. iNcontrol finden konnte. Videos haben leider keine interne Suchfunktion und um mich durch stundenlanges Material zu wälzen habe ich gerade keine Zeit. Dachte eigentlich es wäre offensichtlich, dass die Reaktionen von Pewdiepie gespielt sind... und dass er im RL normal sein soll, ist doch ein Kompliment, was man von mir nicht erwarten würde, also durchaus Wahrheitsgehalt haben könnte.



Mir ist schon klar, dass Felix sicher nicht wild gestikulierend durch die Öffentlichkeit zieht. Auch ist mir klar, dass er in seinen Videos gerne mal ein wenig "overacted", um ihnen einen gewissen Stil zu verleihen. Aber das bedeutet halt nicht, dass er seinen Charakter nur für seine Videos komplett verstellt. Beispielsweise seine Freundin wurde aufgrund seiner Videos und seinem Humor auf ihn aufmerksam und hat in einem eigenen Vlog gesagt, dass Felix auch privat durchgeknallt und witzig ist. Also das, was er in seinen Videos wiederspiegelt, nur eben auf eine übertriebenere Art und Weise.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Juni 2014)

Ab und an schau ich mal in eines seiner Videos rein und kann drüber schmunzeln, für ein komplettes LP wäre er mir zu anstrengend. Wobei Pewdiepie ja auch kein typischer LPer ist, der einfach ein Spiel aufnimmt und dazu redet. Meistens sind seine Videos sehr stark zusammen geschnitten mit diversen Einblendungen, da kann man täglich wohl auch nicht so eine Masse an Videos raushauen wie z.B. ein Gronkh der sicher auch sehr gut verdient. Ich habe kein Problem mit deren Erfolg, finde es bloß Schade, dass andere wie z.B. GameOne/Rocketbeans auf youtube nicht den Erfolg haben, den sie meiner Meinung nach verdient hätten.


----------



## HanFred (19. Juni 2014)

Rocketbeans stellen halt die interessanteren LPs (achtung Geschmacksache) auch nicht auf Youtube, sondern nur auf die eigene Game One Plattform. Und das auch noch auf beiden Kanälen in schwankender Video- und Audioqualität. Sie scheinen ein bisschen mehr Leute zu beschäftigen als andere, was sich wohl auf's Budget auswirkt.


----------



## Aenimus (19. Juni 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Let's plays...
> Nun ich mag sie stumm,
> Ich mach meine Musik und schau ob mir das Gameplay gefällt!
> 
> ...



Du sagst es. Diesen Salarazara finde ich auch extrem künstlich. Was PewDiePie angeht: Irgendwas scheint er ja wohl richtig zu machen wenn er damit soviel verdient. Ich gönne es ihm, auch wenn ich mir persönlich keine Lets´plays anschaue


----------



## Wamboland (20. Juni 2014)

Freut mich für ihn. Ich schaue ihn mir zwar nicht an, ich ziehe die "kurzen" WTF Videos von TB vor, weil ich die Spiele schon selber spielen will. Klar ärgert man sich das man "damals" den Zug verpasst hat und nicht selber die Gelegenheit ergriffen hat einen Fuß in die Szene zu bekommen, aber was solls. 

Ich gönnen den Leuten ihren Erfolg. 

Und wie heißt es so schön "Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen."


----------

